# Rechteck Programmieren



## Tyrei (16. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich fange gerade an Informatik zu studieren und hab deshalb noch nicht so viel ahnung 
Nun hab ich folgende Aufgabe, ich soll ein Rechteck programmieren.
Ich bin zwar relativ weit gekommen aber bis jetzt komme ich nicht auf die richtige Lösung meines Problems.

Hier ist mein Ansatz:

```
public class Rechteck
{
    public static void main(String[] args) 
    {
	int a;
	int b;
	String c = " ";
	
	a = Integer.parseInt(args [0]);
	b = Integer.parseInt(args [1]);
	
	System.out.print("+");
	
	for(int i = 0; i < a; i++)		
	{
	    System.out.print("-");
	}
	
	System.out.print("+");
	
	
	for(int i = 0; i < b ; i++)				
	{
	    
	    System.out.println("|");
	    System.out.print("|");
	    
	    for(int x = 0; x <= a - 1 ; x++)		
	    {
		    System.out.print(c);
	    }
	    
	}
	
	System.out.print("\n");
	System.out.print("+");

	
	for(int i = 0; i < a; i++)		
	{
	    System.out.print("-");
	}
	
	System.out.print("+");	

	
    }
}
```

der Compiler und die Ausgabe sind nicht fehlerhaft aber ich bekomme nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.
Bitte um Hilfe bin echt verzweifelt 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## JavaMeister (16. Nov 2014)

Was ist das Ergebnis und was wäre das erwartete Ergebnis?


----------



## Tyrei (16. Nov 2014)

ein Rechteck in der man die breite und höhe per Eingabe selber bestimmt per konsole


----------



## Ruzmanz (16. Nov 2014)

```
System.out.println("|");
System.out.print("|");
```

Stimmt nicht. Um einen Zeilenumbruch zu erzwingen kannst du auch einfach "System.out.println()" ohne Parameter schreiben. Das macht die Logik für dich evtl. einfacher.

Logik:
- Obere Reihe zeichnen
- Solange "x <= a - 1"
-- Neue Reihe
-- Reihe zeichnen
- Neue Reihe
- Untere Reihe zeichnen


----------



## arilou (18. Nov 2014)

Also dringend mal den Unterschied von
System.out.print
System.out.print*ln*
nachlesen. Das sollte schon deutlich weiterhelfen ;-)


----------

